# Hello :)



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm 22 years old and from germany. 

I love german riding ponies, as you can see on my homepage

It would be great if you could suggest some good and serious websites where I can find and place adverts (Ponies wanted and ponies for sale). 


Sarah


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sarah!  Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! I've never heard of German Riding Ponies before. I'm always learning new things on here


----------



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

In europe they are very famous for their character, rideability and of course for their success in sport. 

A little bit about them you can find at Eurodressage.com - Dressage News and Breeding News. There you can find reports et cetera.

As specially for them (pony up to 148cm) we have different competitions. 
Like German Championsship for junior pony riders (rider up to 16) in dressage, eventing and jumping. 
The same we have for 3-6 years old ponies (ridingponies (3-4years old), dressage, jumping and eventing ponies between 5 and 6. 

We als have European Championsships (dressage, jumping and eventing) for ponies. (Riders up to 16 years). 

The most successfull breeders are: 

Gestüt Bönniger: http://riding-pony.homepage.t-online.de/

Schurf: www.reitpony.net 

and Ferienhof Stücker from Weeze: Ferienhof Stücker - Hengst-Station


Have fun visiting it


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They're very beautiful


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That's what I like about this forum, I get to hear about all sorts of breeds I never knew existed.

They are lovely and look like they would be really good for the younger / shorter rider.


----------



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

posted it twice


----------



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to show you our newest family member.  Contigo 
Vice champion of his licensing und stallion performance test. 
Of course a german riding pony !


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Welcome  
German is known for the good horses they breed here - and DRP are surely a great breed, and beautiful!


----------

